# G5 s'allume mais ne démarre pas!



## benzic (9 Août 2012)

Bonjour,

Mon G5 bi pro s'allume mais ne démarre pas:il n 'y a plus le "gong" de démarrage plus d'écran et aucun port (souris,clavier etc...)
sachant qu'il tournait à merveille(6go de ram).
Est- ce l'alim?la pile de la carte mère?le disque dur?

Merci de votre aide..

Ben


----------



## lepetitpiero (9 Août 2012)

fait un reset SMC pour voir...


----------



## fbassman (10 Août 2012)

Le même pépin que le mien il y a quelques jours.


----------



## benzic (10 Août 2012)

Ok mais comment je reset ?


----------



## lepetitpiero (10 Août 2012)

voir là http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1436?viewlocale=fr_FR Après il serait bon de faire un Hardware Test avec le CD fournit avec ton mac


----------



## benzic (10 Août 2012)

Merci pour ta réponse mais apparement il n ya pas de bouton reset sous les slots 

sur le mien(bien qu'il soit de 2004).Il n y a pas d'autres moyen de reset?

Je suis en déplacement et je n'ai pas les discques d'install pour un test..

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h18 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h07 ----------




fbassman a dit:


> Le même pépin que le mien il y a quelques jours.



et depuis ça marche? solution?!..


----------



## KERRIA (10 Août 2012)

Minuscule petit bouton noir sur la CM que tu ne peux actionner qu'avec la pointe d'un stylo bille...me souviens plus où il est sur le BI 2x2...mais tu devrais le trouver en examinant bien partout...

Mais, pas de "boing" au démarrage..ressemble bien à un défaut d'alimentation..

A lallumage, est ce que le témoins lumineux s'allume et est ce qu'il y à au moins un bruit mécanique à la suite  ( DD en marche par exemple ) ?

Si oui.."reset" SMU / PRAM / NVRAM...?..

Bon courage...


----------



## Invité (10 Août 2012)

Sur un certain nombre d'ordi la première procédure du lien de *lepetitpiero *fonctionne.
Donc sans bouton physique&#8230;
Si ça ne fonctionne pas, c'est vraisemblablement l'alim :mouais:


----------



## benzic (15 Août 2012)

Bon j ai fait un reset sur un petit bouton en argent et non pas noir...ça change rien!j ai aussi changé les barettes de ram et nada..!

Il ya bien la petite Lumière qui s allume sur le bouton de démarrage et si j attends 2,3 mn, les ventilo s emballent et c esttout!
Est bien l alim?
Dois je dégainer mon sèche cheveux ou bien ?


----------



## benzic (16 Août 2012)

Ça marche!en fait j ai appuyé plus longtemps sur le bouton reset(pmu) et miracle ,l ordi démarre!
Un grand merci à tout ceux qui ont pris part à mon problème.
Ben


----------



## arnaudG5 (13 Août 2014)

Bonjour,
j'ai un Power Mac G5 qui fonctionnait encore très bien mais depuis hier quand je veux l'allumer, la diode clignote une fois, j'entends un bip et... plus rien, comme si une sécurité sur l'alimentation se déclenchait... Quelqu'un a-t-il déjà eu ce soucis ou du mois quelqu'un peut-il m'aider à savoir ce dont il s'agit?

Merci d'avance


----------

